# Mikro-Buchse(n)



## Jakul (13. Januar 2009)

Sodele,
hab letztens bemerkt, dass die vordere (rosane) mikrobuchse wackelig ist; nur noch locker sitzt. Hab mein Headset-Miko gleich mal in der Windows Sprachsteuerung getestet, und ich kann solaut hineinsprechen wie ich will, es wird nichts angezeigt. Abber sobald ich an dem Stecker an bisschen wackele, schlägt es aus. Hat wohl nen Wackelkontakt o.ä., auf jeden fall kann man damit nicht mehr gescheit reden.

Habe mir nun überlegt, das mikro an die hintere Buchse meines PCs anzustecken.
Jedoch passiert da erstmal gar nichts. hab dann mal unter

'Systemsteuerung --> Sound --> Aufnahme --> Mikrofon --> Allgemein'

geschaut, und dort steht bei "buchseninformation": 
Vorderes Bedienungsfeld 3,5-mm-Buchse

Da denk ich mir: "So kann das ja auch nicht funktionieren."

Kann man das irgendwie ändern, dass die hintere Buchse "aktiviert" wird, oder liegt es an der Soundkarte?

Soundkarte müsste eine 'SoundMAX integrated Digital HD Audio' sein, so steht es zumindest unter dem Geräte-Manager geschrieben.

Hoffe auf Hilfe.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

die frontpanel anschlüsse haben ne belegungserkennung - steckt vorne was drin, wird hinten stumm geschaltet.
möglich, dass die defekte buchse da auch einen kurzschluss hat.
zieh mal die verbindung nach vorne ab und guck, obs dann hinten funktioniert.


----------



## Jakul (15. Januar 2009)

ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2009 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> die frontpanel anschlüsse haben ne belegungserkennung - steckt vorne was drin, wird hinten stumm geschaltet.
> möglich, dass die defekte buchse da auch einen kurzschluss hat.
> zieh mal die verbindung nach vorne ab und guck, obs dann hinten funktioniert.




ja das stumm schalten hab ich selbst bemerkt...hab ich zuoft vorne das mikro rein- und raus aus der buchse gesteckt, wurde irgendwann das hinten angeschlossene 2.1 System deaktiviert. Nach Neustart geht es dann wieder. Nur rein theoretisch müsste das mikro ja funktionieren, wenn ich es hinten anstecke, und vorne nicht drinne steckt.


----------



## der-jo (15. Januar 2009)

Jakul am 15.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 15.01.2009 01:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich sollte er nur die doppelt belegten Kanäle stumm schalten..
also sollte dein mic (in-gerät) sich nicht mir dem 2.1 (out-gerät) in die quere kommen...

du benutzt aber hinten schon den richtigen "mic-in" oder?
Kannst du bei der soundkarte die anschlüsse frei konfigurieren? als bestimmen, obs ein out oderin ist?


----------



## Jakul (15. Januar 2009)

Nun na ja "hinten" ist ein hellroter und ein rosaner Anschluss...an beiden hab ich es probiert. wie meinst du das mit in und out ?


----------



## der-jo (15. Januar 2009)

Jakul am 15.01.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun na ja "hinten" ist ein hellroter und ein rosaner Anschluss...an beiden hab ich es probiert. wie meinst du das mit in und out ?



die anschlüsse sind entweder für die EIN-  =micro oder die AUS- gabe = lautsprecher
aber es ist normalerweise der rosafarbene - versuchs damit


----------



## Jakul (15. Januar 2009)

Naja hab ich ja schon! Funzt nur nicht. Wo kann ich den das mit den Ins und Outs normalerweise an der SOundkarte einstellen?


----------



## der-jo (15. Januar 2009)

Jakul am 15.01.2009 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja hab ich ja schon! Funzt nur nicht. Wo kann ich den das mit den Ins und Outs normalerweise an der SOundkarte einstellen?



in diesem soundmax ding. ist das ne 3kanal oder 6kanal karte? (3 oder 6 anschlüsse?)


----------



## Jakul (15. Januar 2009)

hat 6 kanäle


----------

